# New Era Performance Intake



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

has anyone bought the new era perfomance intake


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Some have,but if I were you I'd get a Vararam,Svede OTRCAI,or a 4" with a 100mm MAF.

I want a Svede,but don't really want to wait until next year for it.May just have to though.


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

what is a svede intake never even heard of that before


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

There is a sticky on top of the page. The man is backed up because people don't want to make their own I guess. He posted detailed instructions on how to build one yourself


----------

